# Itunes + Quicktime update 9.0 breaks Tivo Desktop?



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I guess the latest update broke my Tivo Desktop 2.7. 

Here is the error I get:

The procedure entry point sqlit3_prepare_v2 could not be located in the dynamic link library SQLite3.dll.

I guess the only solution is to uninstall Quicktime? Itunes? Or both?

Then I need to reinstall but how can I get the previous version?


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

What are you doing when you see this error? Which version of Tivo Desktop are you running? What OS are you running?

I'm running Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 and have upgraded to the new ITunes and Quicktime, and am not having any problems. This is on Windows XP SP3.

/Don


----------



## 01jmac (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the same error after upgrading QuickTime to 7.64.

Using Tivo Desktop Plus 2.7 on XP SP3.

The error appears about 6 times before going away, but when you start Tivo Desktop 2.7, a message is displayed indicating QuickTime is not installed.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

As indicated this is Tivo Desktop 2.7 OS is Vista Business. The only thing I am doing is starting Tivo desktop, as the server stops running as soon as the upgrade occurs.

I went back and restore point prior to upgrading. It looks like something similar might have occurred last year when Itunes upgraded last year to 8.0. I will make sure not to upgrade until others have found the errors go away. It seems like the upgrade to Quick time is the problem, but Itunes upgrades both at the same time.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I have had some upgrade issues in the past. Now I make sure to stop the TiVo server software, actually exit it, before allowing an iTunes upgrade to proceed. I haven't had a single issue since I started doing that.

With that said, I have yet to take iTunes to the new version. So I don't know if this process will help there. Maybe next time I buy music at Amazon and then sync my iPod, I will do the upgrade, that may not be for a week or so.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> I have had some upgrade issues in the past. Now I make sure to stop the TiVo server software, actually exit it, before allowing an iTunes upgrade to proceed. I haven't had a single issue since I started doing that.
> 
> With that said, I have yet to take iTunes to the new version. So I don't know if this process will help there. Maybe next time I buy music at Amazon and then sync my iPod, I will do the upgrade, that may not be for a week or so.


So when you say exit the Tivo software, what do you mean? Stop the Tivo server? Or do you end all Tivo processes in the Services menu?

I am not sure if I want to upgrade until I know it won't break again.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

The best thing you can probably do is downgrade to Tivo Desktop 2.6.2. Tivo 2.7 introduced Apple's Bonjour service as a method for the Tivo to speak to the PC (w/Desktop software installed).

Was only a problem for me - especially with Win7.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

LADYBUGBLUE2002 said:


> So when you say exit the Tivo software, what do you mean? Stop the Tivo server? Or do you end all Tivo processes in the Services menu?
> 
> I am not sure if I want to upgrade until I know it won't break again.


Start TiVo Desktop, go to server properties, select to exit the server (as opposed to stop). Exit TiVo Desktop.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

Did as you suggested. But the error messages still came up.

I wasn't going to stick with itunes 9.0 but when I went to open itunes 8 the library was already converted so I couldn't even use the program anymore. 

I got the error messages but somehow was still able to see the Tivos and downloaded a file.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

Okay so I am really annoyed now. I uninstalled Tivo Desktop 2.7 and installed 2.6.2 as suggested above and now Tivo Plus will not upgrade since the program doesn't recognize the new version of Quicktime. 

So I guess I cannot use Itunes 9.0 or Tivo Desktop properly. I really don't want to uninstall Itunes 9.0 as my whole library would be screwed up as I would have to start at the beginning.

Any other suggestions?? Maybe pyTivo but I have already paid for Tivo Plus, I would like it to work.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Try this for the Plus issue - run regedit and drill down to the "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop" key. Find the "PlusUpgradeLicenseKey" entry and manually enter your Plus key.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

Upgrade suggestion now works. I am getting error messages for Tivo 2.6.2 just as I did for version 2.7. But the Tivo server is now running and I can transfer shows. I will keep an eye out in case something changes as the error messages pop up three times when I start the computer and another three times when I start Tivo.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

When I had the problem I described before, caused by not stopping the TiVo server, I had to remove and re-install iTunes to fix it. There was a long winded procedure on the Apple site I had to follow to completely remove all aspects of iTunes and Quicktime, and then safely re-install them from scratch. I am wodering if your current problem has gotten you into needing to do that now.

I did upgrade to 9 and so far no problems, but I am not using autotransfers to the computer and not using autoconversions for iPods right now, so if those are broken I would not know it.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I did as you suggested. Uninstalled itunes 9.0 plus related software as apple outlines on their website. I also uninstalled tivo desktop 2.7. Reinstalled itunes 9.0 first, works well. Reinstalled tivo desktop 2.7 starts okay, but then cannot find quicktime, manual registry for plus, but then a big red X and the server stops running. Uninstalled tivo desktop, reinstall tivo desktop 2.6.2, this program also doesn't recognize quicktime, but the server is running.

I need to test whether I can transfer programs, but it looks like they see each other at least.

I guess itunes 9.0, Tivo desktop 2.7 and Vista do not like each other. But if it works with 2.6.2 then I am okay with it. At least I got rid of the annoying error messages.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I guess I spoke too soon. With Tivo desktop 2.6.2 I am getting the pop up error messages after restarting the computer. 

I won't be upgrading my other computers to Itunes 9.0 on my vista machines until it looks like there is a better fix.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Perhaps you need to get some input from Apple on this. I didn't ask, just assumed, but that error message is coming form iTunes, not TD, right?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I did some digging around and here's what I've got so far. Hope it helps.

This appears to have nothing whatsoever to do with Desktop, or whether it's running when you install Quicktime. It seems to be a typical Apple snafu and is causing all kinds of similar errors on the iTunes forums.

SQLite3.dll isn't directly a part of QT 7.6.4 - it's part of Apple Application Support, which is now required by (and installed by) QuickTimeInstaller.exe as a separate MSI file. Quicktime won't run at all if AAS isn't installed or got screwed up somehow.

I upgraded an XP box that was previously running QT 7.3.0 and Desktop 2.7 without any problems.

The version of SQLite3.dll that AAS installs has a dependency on MSVCR80.DLL but it doesn't install a .manifest file for it. Despite this, it worked fine on my XP box (maybe because I use the Classic interface?).

Interestingly enough for pyTivo users on this forum, Python also uses sqlite3.dll, installed in its own subdirectory. I installed Python 2.6.2 and it didn't break QT or AAS, but if pyTivo is running and keeping its version loaded in memory the Apple version may not be able to load. I have no idea.

Suggestions:

I won't touch iTunes with a 10' pole, but if you're running it try Roy B's fix at http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2151762&start=45&tstart=0

Go into Add/Remove programs and do a Repair on AAS. Also look in "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support" for SQLite3.dll - it should have the same timestamp as the other files in that directory.

Search for other versions of the dll that could be conflicting somehow, and if you're running pyTivo try stopping it to see if the problem clears up.

Yell at Apple. 

P.S. If you figure it out, PLEASE post your solution.

-Greg


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> Perhaps you need to get some input from Apple on this. I didn't ask, just assumed, but that error message is coming form iTunes, not TD, right?


The error message does not indicate what program is having the issue. The reason I mentioned Tivo Desktop is that it only occurs when Tivo Desktop is running. When I uninstalled Tivo Desktop I do not get the error.

I agree the issue is with apple, but since Tivo Desktop work with some of the apple software the Tivo server no longer could run at least with version 2.7


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I tried the fix as indicated in that link and I am still getting the error messages that pop up when I start my computer. The error is coming from Tivodesktop.exe I am guessing it is because it is trying to find some files from quicktime or an apple software and vista/tivo desktop still cannot find it.

Other than the error message I can at least use tivo desktop 2.6.2 

I guess my problem isn't as big as some of the other problems other apple users are finding, but I won't be upgrading any of my other computers any time soon. Hopefully a fix will come soon.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Thanks! A negative result pretty much rules out suggestion #1, and in troubleshooting that's valuable info.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TiVoJerry noticed that iTunes 9.0.1 is out. Any volunteer guinea pigs?


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I will upgrade when i get home on the computer I already upgraded...it can't get any worse right? 

I am going to do a restore point on the computer unless it completely breaks it all.

I will post an update afterwards so other know if it fixed or worsened the problem.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

So I upgraded and it made the problem worse. Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 didn't even start anymore and I got additional error messages, along with the ones indicated above. 

I had to go back to itunes 9.0.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

That sux, but it's about what I expected since QT is still at 7.6.4. Did you try checking for the correct version of SQLite3.dll in the Apple Application Suppport directory and searching for any other copies of that file on your computer?


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

No I didn't. I started having other errors associated with my printer (though I am not sure if it was related to itunes or quicktime), so I gave up and uninstalled all of itunes 9.0 and went with 8.2 instead. I will upgrade when newer versions that are more stable are available. It was just too frustrating. Someone else will have to be the guinea pig.


----------

